# Pocket Knife Passaround



## Slim278

After viewing the forum's pocket knife threads I was surprised by the lack of slip joint traditional style knives. I would like to do a passaround to help either bring some of you back to traditional knives or expose you to them.

I will be sending out 2 of the 4 knives photoed. I will be conducting a poll and the top 2 knives will be selected for the passaround. You may make 2 selections.

Only vote in the poll if you wish to be in the passaround.

I would like to keep this to active USA members.

Please only keep the knives for 1 week.

If you participate in the passaround, you agree to be financially responsible for the knives while in your possession as well as responsible for successfully delivering the knives to the next participant. I have listed what I estimate the value of each knife to be and this will be value you will be responsible for should an incident occur. Values may be more than MSRP as these knives are no longer available.
Normal wear and tear such as scratches, sharpening, marks from being accidentally dropped are ok. What is not ok is abusive damage say from trying to use the knives as screw drivers, cutting wire, etcetera. 
Sharpening is ok.

A couple of the knives are new and will opening closing will become smoother and snappier after some use. All the knives could benefit from a sharpening. If you would like to be the first participant and get to break in a knew knife as well as sharpen one, please indicate so.

The knives up for the passaround are all made by Great Eastern Cutlery in the USA and all have 1095 blades. Knives are as follows:

#1 Model 201319, 3 blade bloodwood handle. Valued at $130

#2 Model 715117, Bull Nose single blade, steel liners, micarta handle. Valued at $75

#3 Model 782117, Single blade, spear point, brass liners, sanbar stag. Value $150

#4 Model 15152118, Single blade, spear Point, steel liners, jigged bone. Value $125








If this gets good attention, I may add another more desirable model in with the passaround.


----------



## Slim278

It has been over a week with no interest! I am going to close this.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

I think its an admirable thing you did.


----------

